# Painting metallic over gloss paint



## malcolm-clarke_69 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi there 
I'm building a 1971 Ford Ranger xlt and I want to paint it black amethyst. Can I paint the metallic paint on top of the gloss black or do I need a flat black?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It really depends on the type and brand of paint your are using. So what brand is it?

Is the gloss black the same brand?

Either way will work, but your finished appearance results will be a little different for each.


----------



## malcolm-clarke_69 (Nov 18, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It really depends on the type and brand of paint your are using. So what brand is it?
> 
> Is the gloss black the same brand?
> 
> Either way will work, but your finished appearance results will be a little different for each.


The gloss black is Revell and the metallic violet is Mr. Metallic, the reason I asked was when I put the metallic over the gloss it peeled up like I had used thinner on it. 
Could it be that I need to sand it down and start again or something else ?


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

It may be that the Mr Metallic is a lacquer and its solvent attacks the Revell enamel causing your problem.
It may be better to strip off the old paint and start again.

My go to stripper is Easy Off oven cleaner. It will make short work of the Revell and not require you to do any sanding.
Just a scrub with a small brush should remove most of the paint.
And, it will have no effect on the plastic. Give the model a good clean in warm soapy water and you can start again.
Maybe spray a coat of primer before you do your metallic painting.


----------



## malcolm-clarke_69 (Nov 18, 2021)

Alien said:


> It may be that the Mr Metallic is a lacquer and its solvent attacks the Revell enamel causing your problem.
> It may be better to strip off the old paint and start again.
> 
> My go to stripper is Easy Off oven cleaner. It will make short work of the Revell and not require you to do any sanding.
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks like Ford used a dark charcoal color as its base for their black amethyst color. Can you access a similiar shade in the Mr Color paint line to use as your base coat next time?


----------



## malcolm-clarke_69 (Nov 18, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> It looks like Ford used a dark charcoal color as its base for their black amethyst color. Can you access a similiar shade in the Mr Color paint line to use as your base coat next time?


Not sure but I will find out and try that. Thanks again.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

How long did you let the Revell paint dry before spraying the metallic on??


----------



## malcolm-clarke_69 (Nov 18, 2021)

irishtrek said:


> How long did you let the Revell paint dry before spraying the metallic on??


Three days.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

malcolm-clarke_69 said:


> Three days.


That should be plenty of time for the enamel to dry.


----------

